# Hoyt Vantage LTD barebow



## rhust (Oct 8, 2002)

I started out shooting recurves and longbows at about age 5. (I am now over 40) I dabbled with a compound for a few years in there, but always came back to my sticks. A few years ago I started thinking about trying a compound barebow (shooting it just like my sticks). I played with a couple bows but they were all pretty short and they did not work very well. This last weekend I broke down and ordered a Hoyt vantage LTD to play with. I have about a 28.5 inch draw. I want to shoot it at about 62-63 lbs and use a tab 3 fingers under. I am going to keep it simple. I want to use a NAP flipper rest and a stabalizer just long enough to balance out the bow. I am thinking 2216 arrows but not sure how they will work. What suggestions do you have for arrows, and a stabalizer to balance out the bow. Has anyone moved from recurves and longbows to shoot a compound the same way? What were your results? I love my sticks but want a different challenge. Should be fun if nothing else.


----------



## pilotmill (Dec 10, 2008)

I still love my barebow recurve and my longbows but I just traded for a Hoyt Oasis plus. I am going to shoot it IBO MCU some with it for fun. Havent decided if string walking or gap is better. Just fun experiments. Gar.


----------



## eric schmaus (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm shooting 60# 30inch draw and xx78 2514's.


----------



## eric schmaus (Mar 7, 2011)

For a stab I'm using a 6.5" Fuse carbon blade, it's very nice although you might like a bit longer one, mines for hunting only. Good luck with your LTD, I love mine.


----------



## shadowhunter (Oct 12, 2003)

Maybe 2219's may work too and more durable. Just leave them longer to test for spine stiffness so you don't end up with arrows that are too stiff and too short to cure it. The NAP flipper rest is awesome, EASY to tune and never breaks down. Put a little upward curve ( on the wire and the arrow won't drop off easily. I have a Hoyt Protec an Montega and use a 11 or 12 inch stab to help keep it from kicking up on the shot.


----------



## rhust (Oct 8, 2002)

I have about a doz 2216's and a doz 2315's. Also have a couple 2117's and a couple 2219's. I will try them all and see what works best. I will post some pictures when it comes in. I think it will take about 4-6 weeks for it to get here. I will post some pictures when I get it all set up.


----------



## Boyd (Feb 7, 2003)

Stabilizer;
12” B-Stinger. I shoot the 17oz. but I love a heavy bow. I would’t go any lighter then 11oz.

Arrow;
All depends on where you're going to anchor. A lower anchor you’ll need aluminum arrows. Higher anchors require a carbon arrow.
The above information is based on the need to sight off the arrow.


----------



## rhust (Oct 8, 2002)

I anchor three fingers under middle finger corner of the mouth. This is the way I shoot my stick bows, and my point on is about 40 yards. Not sure what point on will be with this bow.


----------



## rhust (Oct 8, 2002)

Bow came in 16 days from when I ordered it. First impressions is that it is very nice. Set at 65 lbs and it feels like nothing. 28.5 inch draw. I tuned some 2216 at 28.25 inches long 125 grain point and 5" feathers. Only shot it at 10 yards so far. Shoots right where I am looking. I will get out this weekend and see how it handles at longer ranges. I will post some pictures this weekend.


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

I am an old trad guy as well. There are three huge advantages to the bare bow compound for hunting over trad bows; let off, length, and performance.

Once you get a taste of the performance increase it is addictive. The let off is huge in the woods, allowing you to draw before the animal steps out and sit on the shot.

I shoot two under with a tab. I draw three, and drop the ring finger. You might try that; its easy and it reduces how much glob you have on the string. Also, consider cutting your tab down to the bare minimum it takes to protect the fingers.

Good luck and keep us posted.

Cato


----------



## mike hogan (Nov 22, 2007)

i shoot 2413's and have shot 2216's with equal success.i always try to go a touch stiffer on spine with fingers,seems to help the flight of the arrow.never had goodluck with the 2219's though,its a very stiff arrow and not very forgiving with the finger shooting.just my experience,btw i shoot 50 lbs at 28 inches-mike


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

When I hunted I always shot the Gamegetter 2219's with the bid Delta broadhead.
I shot 60 pounds at 28 inches draw. They flew great and I always had passthroughs on everything I shot. With a springy rest.
Don.


----------



## rhust (Oct 8, 2002)

I have been shooting recurves and longbows a long time. Havent played much with compounds, but here is what I see so far.

Pros:

50 FPS faster than my sticks
Adjustability
Let off
Less arc, more power (goes back to the first one)

Cons:

It is heavy compaired to what I am used to
Let off, I dont get off the string as clean
More things to go wrong


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

All of that is true, to an extent. But.......heavier can bring a more stable shot; I found really light long bows harder to shoot personally. And when you strip everything off the bow, its not that heavy. Let off can make it a little less easy to get off the string, but if you go with a 65% let off cam you can mitigate most of that. In fact I talked to a guy not long ago who would buy his fingers bow 1/2" long and then set the draw stops at the front end of the gap so as to have more like 55% let off.


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

if your vantage has cam&1/2 plus you can pull in to the stop a little and load weight on your fingers and get a great realease I have cam&1/2 the harder I pull the better it gets not so if you have accuwheel just hit the back but don't load up to much should be fine
Gary


rhust said:


> I have been shooting recurves and longbows a long time. Havent played much with compounds, but here is what I see so far.
> 
> Pros:
> 
> ...


----------



## rhust (Oct 8, 2002)

Played with it a little more last night, but it is dark before I get home. Looking forward to shooing it this weekend. 10 yards and in it is very similar to my stick bows, but past that it get different. I have to be much more smooth on my release. Still need to learn the gaps, and find my point on. So far it has been fun trying something different.


----------



## gracie (Oct 7, 2006)

rhust,try 3 under with anchor at your cheek bone.my point on is 30 yards that way.one finger up-20 yards drop to corner of mouth for longer yardage.mine on targets is 50 yards.i also find a 2117 with 100 grain points fly great and stillgives me the yardage i like for point on at my 30 yards.2215 is also a good choice for me.play with your set-up cause in the end it still comes down to how you shoot with your form and anchor.good-luck-keith


----------



## rhust (Oct 8, 2002)

Good tips gracie. I already shoot 3 under middle finger corner of mouth, my point on with my stickbows is about 40 yards, but I think with the raised rest it will be closer with the Vantage LTD. I am going to do lots of playing this weekend, and get it tuned and shooting good. That is half the fun


----------

